# Wow, That's Interesting



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 8, 2022)

I'm wanting to make a miscellaneous thread dedicated to us sharing anything fascinating or cool that we know/find on the internet.

This includes photos, stories, facts, trivia, art. Anything that you can find.

I'll be contributing myself using examples I find from a telegram channel I'm in that usually submits things of this nature.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 8, 2022)

screams aaaa at the bluetooth thing


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 8, 2022)

Chainsaw Carvings by Clayton Coss-chainsaw artist Tulsa OK
					

918-638-5345 - Chainsaw Carvings by Clayton Coss-chainsaw artist Tulsa OK



					chainsawartistry.com


----------



## Erix (Apr 8, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> https://chainsawartistry.com/asccustompages/uploadedfiles/photogallerylargepics/CBCC8233-C6EE-4EA9-ADE2-2720CC41CCE6-TkqqL-NgNYL-kcOnM.jpeg


Woah, that’s actually really cool craftsmanship!


----------



## Kumali (Apr 8, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> View attachment 130147



I know of a church in Newmarket, NH that's been converted into a bar and music venue, and a church in Asheville, NC that's been converted into a recording studio. (Been to both.) Nice to see those old buildings reworked for useful purposes. 



ZippyZap said:


> View attachment 130148



Always wondered where the name Bluetooth came from!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 8, 2022)

Zooming into the Sun with Solar Orbiter
					

Solar Orbiter’s latest images shows the full Sun in unprecedented detail. They were taken on 7 March, when the spacecraft was crossing directly between the Earth and Sun.



					www.esa.int


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 9, 2022)

A replica of Ancient Rome. It took over three decades to finish.









						Explore This 1:250 Model of Ancient Rome Which Took 38 Years to Construct
					

Model of ancient Rome located at the Museum of Roman Civilization took 38 years to construct.




					www.archdaily.com


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 9, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> A replica of Ancient Rome. It took over three decades to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stellar stuff!


----------



## Mambi (Apr 9, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> A replica of Ancient Rome. It took over three decades to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, as they say, "Rome wasn't built in a day!"


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 10, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> A replica of Ancient Rome. It took over three decades to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My grandmother had a poster of it, I once spent a lot of hours trying to make my own with paper, it was lousy but still a nice memory


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 12, 2022)

This here is a composite photo of the moon taken from the same position over 28 days.

Also, it seems spider feet look like paws when zoomed in


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 13, 2022)

Different sand colors of the Sahara Desert.




An aquarium elevator in Berlin, Germany





An amazing look at bee honeycomb. It seems like a labyrinth





Also, Sea Wolves are a thing :0


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 14, 2022)

UFO chicken coop, made from a trampoline base





Petrified wood





Avocado art by Danielle Barresi





This is all the content found in just one fire truck






A cranberry harvest in Canada


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 15, 2022)

Potato chips/crisps were accidently invented when a customer complained to a chef that their fries were too thick. He decided to fry them so much that they were crispy thin. The customer ended up loving them, and it became a worldwide thing from then on.





Meme material right here












A very beautiful temple in India




Turf cabins overlooking the mighty Geirangerfjord in Norway


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 15, 2022)

Mont-Saint-Michel, France





Various egg colors from different breeds of chickens





A picture of Earth from Saturn





This is how elephants sleep


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 15, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> A replica of Ancient Rome. It took over three decades to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just realized, this is Rome as the Romans themselves never saw it, they would be fascinated by it.


----------



## Sadachar Silvermane (Apr 16, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I just realized, this is Rome as the Romans themselves never saw it, they would be fascinated by it.


I'm not even a Roman, and I'm fascinated by it. It's bigger than most cities in my country! There was also many advanced ideas used in Rome for their time.


----------



## Yalai (Apr 16, 2022)

When aquarists keeping the cool fish and think how to stay-financially stable:


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 16, 2022)

A real cat's fur color















Some nice photos of 70's Men's fashion


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 17, 2022)

Since @ZippyZap mentioned egg colour, there are strong climatic controls on the average egg colour of birds, and they are hypothesised by some scientists to play a role in thermoregulation. 









						The global distribution of avian eggshell colours suggest a thermoregulatory benefit of darker pigmentation - Nature Ecology & Evolution
					

A phylogenetically diverse dataset of birds reveals that eggshell pigmentation may have been shaped by thermoregulatory needs, with birds in colder habitats having darker eggs.




					www.nature.com


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 17, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Since @ZippyZap mentioned egg colour, there are strong climatic controls on the average egg colour of birds, and they are hypothesised by some scientists to play a role in thermoregulation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't aware that temperature played such a big role in the shell color. That's really fascinating! It makes me wonder what colors eggs we normally buy may be many years from now with the ongoing changes in our world.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 23, 2022)

Street art in Belgium








This is a Leopard Tortoise









I can understand that they didn't settle with this design because it was meant to be a kid friendly movie. 

But dang, that's an incredibly good horror concept.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 24, 2022)

This is the flag of the Confederate States Revenue Service. I think we can all agree it is one of the most evil flags to ever exist with its unholy combination of racism and taxes.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 27, 2022)

A helpful tutorial on how Celtic knots are drawn.


----------



## Yastreb (Apr 27, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> View attachment 131179


Somethimes I wish railways in my country would be like this. It sucks to sit in the waiting room and hear the announcements that your train's departure has just been delayed by an hour, or worse still, that they have no idea when the train will be able to leave.


----------



## Filter (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Ramjet (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 27, 2022)

Frozen waves in Antarctica


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 28, 2022)

Locomotive destroyed by insufficient water in the boiler in 1948

Morality : if you let your locomotive get too thirsty it'll turn into a Lovecraftian monster and boil you alive


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 28, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 131248
> Locomotive destroyed by insufficient water in the boiler in 1948
> 
> Morality : if you let your locomotive get too thirsty it'll turn into a Lovecraftian monster and boil you alive


The fact it's in black and white makes it all the more spooky. It's like some creepypasta. :0


----------



## Kumali (Apr 28, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> The fact it's in black and white makes it all the more spooky. It's like some creepypasta. :0



Reminds me of this:


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 29, 2022)

This AI-Designed Enzyme Can Devour Plastic Trash In Hours: Video
					

A new enzyme developed by researchers in Texas has raised hopes of a viable method to break down and recycle some of the millions of tons of waste plastic polluting the Earth.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2022)

@ZippyZap I kinda feel like the frozen waves are rotated and eroded blocks of sea ice and ice bergs that have carved off of ice shelves?
Do you know how they formed?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @ZippyZap I kinda feel like the frozen waves are rotated and eroded blocks of sea ice and ice bergs that have carved off of ice shelves?
> Do you know how they formed?


I was curious of that myself. According to searches, it's that the ice was compressed and the trapped air bubbles were squeezed out.  Apparently the blue color results from melting and re-freezing, and that forces out lots of trapped air, which allows the blue visible light to pass through while the red is absorbed.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 30, 2022)

Spilled coffee.....but it's art!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (May 1, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> View attachment 131235


Looked into this and it's fascinating. Very interesting build that should be talked about more. Not just because of the journalistic integrity it aims to preserve, but the fact that a video game is being used as this virtual hub for press is extremely innovative thinking. I've seen people make working computers in this game but this isn't something I thought would be done.

And yet I STILL don't want to play MineCraft. lmao


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 2, 2022)

Some amazing snail photographs.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2022)

such an interesting mix of derision and beauty! those structures are literally like menhirs made of shit!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 10, 2022)




----------



## AceQuorthon (May 10, 2022)

King Charles Cavaliers come in four different styles.
Blenheim - Brown markings on white fur
Black and tan - Black fur with brown shadings around eyes, mouth and legs
Ruby - Completely brown
Tricolour - Black and white fur with brown shading around eyes and mouth


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 13, 2022)

Marshal Bernadotte became king of Sweden basically for gaining support in the Swedish military after he showed them respect and good manners after he took them prisoners. His dynasty is still in place to this day. It pays to be nice to POWs, if not on a humanitarian level then you might become a king.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 13, 2022)

Araneus diadematus is called this, because of the fancy crucifix it's sporting on its abdomen; a most pious of spoder


----------



## Mambi (May 13, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Araneus diadematus is called this, because of the fancy crucifix it's sporting on its abdomen; a most pious of spoder




*AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * 

_<the cat instantly bolts out of the room at full speed in a sweaty panic>_


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2022)

Mambi said:


> *AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> _<the cat instantly bolts out of the room at full speed in a sweaty panic>_


Don't be a wimp, I bet it tastes great!!


----------



## Mambi (May 13, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Don't be a wimp, I bet it tastes great!!



_<pant-pant> _It looks like it thinks *I'd* taste great!!! <_shudder> _


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Bigjackaal48 (May 14, 2022)

I seem to be the very lucky ones where Benadryl dose not give me any dysphoria even when I drunkly tried 150mg once. But looking up It seems like anticholinergic drugs are very potent euphoriants most people are quite sensitive to M2 ~ M5 receptor effects which is where the body load comes from. Also It explains why people/kids can get hyperactive & manic even at 25mg ~ 75mg DPH cause It acting like mild TCA antidepressant. Which could be why I get no nightmares when I take 50mg at night.


Trihexyphenidyl - This my best case on what I'm talking about nearly everyone get's blown away how euphoric this is.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> *AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> _<the cat instantly bolts out of the room at full speed in a sweaty panic>_


It's tiny, you know?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2022)

I've walked past that steeply thing in Scotland. 
If I'm right it's the Scott monument, and they call it the 'Gothic rocket'.


----------



## Kumali (May 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I've walked past that steeply thing in Scotland.
> If I'm right it's the Scott monument, and they call it the 'Gothic rocket'.



Stretch the tiered rocket design out to 2700 feet and it's the Burj Khalifa.









						Burj Khalifa - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				









						Did you know? Facts & Figures about the Burj Khalifa | Burj Khalifa
					






					www.burjkhalifa.ae


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 16, 2022)

900 year old optical illusion in India with an elephant and a bull sharing a common head.





Hummingbird plant native to Australia





Atlantic road bridge in Norway


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 17, 2022)

An advertisement from 1930 showing the advanced aerodynamic engineering of new cars





The original 1891 patent for a toilet paper roll shows the correct rolling direction




Rare variant of Moose in Sweden





This image alone says it all.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 19, 2022)

China's turning into real life analog horror


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2022)

@Frank Gulotta 
I am not sure why you think extreme weather causing great harm to people and their property fulfils the brief of 'fascinating and cool' content that Nexus said this thread is intended for? 

It comes across as though you are actively delighted at normal Chinese people suffering because of your political views about the people who rule China.



Zippy! said:


> Hummingbird plant native to Australia



I am seriously struggling to convince myself this is real even after looking it up on wikipedia. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crotalaria_cunninghamii


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 19, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Frank Gulotta
> I am not sure why you think extreme weather causing great harm to people and their property fulfils the brief of 'fascinating and cool' content that Nexus said this thread is intended for?
> 
> It comes across as though you are actively delighted at normal Chinese people suffering because of your political views about the people who rule China.


That's just the very worst interpretation you could possibly make of my sharing of rather spectacular phenomenons. To any neutral onlooker there's no delight in my comment let alone political joy, amazement obviously which is I believe the spirit of this thread.  Sorry you feel that way and please take your petty personal grievances to DMs if you really can't contain them.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> That's just the very worst interpretation you could possibly make of my sharing of rather spectacular phenomenons. To any neutral onlooker there's no delight in my comment let alone political joy, amazement obviously which is I believe the spirit of this thread.  Sorry you feel that way and please take your petty personal grievances to DMs if you really can't contain them.



Maybe a general news thread would be a better fit for videos of natural disasters.

I think the red tide is interesting. That could be the result of blooming dinoflagellates, which under certain circumstances can bioluminesce at night:
This is one in Belgium.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 21, 2022)

This is a fluffy sheep that escaped a farm 6 years ago and survived by growing so much wool that predators were not able to penetrate it with their teeth.

He was quickly trimmed and relieved of the 60 pounds of extra weight after returning home.





In the 1980s, NASA scientist Lonnie Johnson got the idea for a water gun after her shot a steam of water across the room during a pump project. After testing a prototype out with his 7 year old daughter, he made millions debuting the iconic Super Soaker.









54 million year old lizard, perfectly preserved in amber.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 21, 2022)

The second officer of the Titanic, Charles Lightoller, became trapped underwater while helping others off the boat. A boiler exploded and the blast set him free. He went on to serve in World War 2, survived another ship sink, and saved 127 lives in Dunkirk.





A snoopy omelet with rice.



Male Bowerbirds create elaborate structures to attract potential mates and place a variety of bright objects they collect in and around a bower, spending many hours arranging the collection.


----------



## Kumali (May 21, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> In the 1980s, NASA scientist Lonnie Johnson got the idea for a water gun



I wonder if that Lonnie Johnson is aware that he shares a name with a very influential American guitarist...









						Lonnie Johnson (musician) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 21, 2022)

There is a such thing as legless lizards. They are not considered snakes because they have both eyelids and earholes, notched tongues, two equal lungs, and lack broad ventral (belly) scales. Some _do_ have limbs, but they are nonfunctional in locomotion (meaning they can't use them to walk). There are seven lizard families with legless varieties, including skinks and geckoes. 












They are also not to be confused with worm lizards (Amphisbaenia), another suborder of lizard, family Amphisbaenidae


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 21, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Different sand colors of the Sahara Desert.
> View attachment 130374
> 
> An aquarium elevator in Berlin, Germany
> ...



Sea Wolves are real!? In that case, I am their ancestor!


----------



## Punji (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 26, 2022)

An unaltered image of a rarely captured aerial phenomena called a "Red Sprite", which only lasts a few milliseconds. Credit: Stephen Hummel


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 26, 2022)

A front facing Toucan. Glorious.










Dynamite Trees, or sandbox trees, are covered with poisonous spikes, and grow fruits that when ripe and mature, literally explode, making a loud sound and sending seeds everywhere.





Hans Island is a disputed territory between Canada and Denmark. The militaries of both countries periodically visit and removes the others flags and leave a bottle of Danish Schnapps or Canadian Whiskey.

Possibly the most civil and least violent battle for land in all of human history.





An Oasis in Libya. A work of art by nature.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 26, 2022)

Night vision goggles are green because the human eye differentiates more shades of green than any other color. 
The human eye is most sensitive to wavelengths of light of around 555 nm, which turn green.


----------



## ben909 (May 26, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> View attachment 132550
> 
> Night vision goggles are green because the human eye differentiates more shades of green than any other color.
> The human eye is most sensitive to wavelengths of light of around 555 nm, which turn green.


knew that one


Zippy! said:


> A front facing Toucan. Glorious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more evidence that creepers are plants, not just exploding peat


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 27, 2022)

A beautiful cabin in Norway









One of the rarest horse breeds in the world, Akhal-Teke horses have unique hair structure that gives them a metallic sheen, which is why they are nicknamed "Golden Horses."





A photo of 21,000 year old footprints in North America.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 27, 2022)

I present to you the most chill national anthem to ever exist.


----------



## Kumali (May 27, 2022)

VERY cool. In exchange for that, I present to you the Grateful Dead (or three members, anyway - the vocal contingent) performing the US National Anthem.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2022)

Spilled coffee art





Reichsburg Castle, Cochem, Germany







The size of this ammonite fossil





Scientists using bacteria on petri dishes to make art.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2022)

@Zippy! I have been to the exact place where that ammonite fossil is from; I recognise them. 








						Black Ven - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Zippy! I have been to the exact place where that ammonite fossil is from; I recognise them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cool that it's frequent mudslide events allow new fossils to emerge to the surface.

Geology can work in our favor sometimes.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> That's really cool that it's frequent mudslide events allow new fossils to emerge to the surface.
> 
> Geology can work in our favor sometimes.


I'm uncertain whether the wiki page mentions it, but cliffs in this area sometimes spontaneously catch fire. 

The geology is composed of older carbon-rich layers of rocks, which are heavily faulted and capped overlying mudstones, chalk and clays. 
Oils and natural gas from the carbon-rich layers creep up the faults to the surface, and when there are cliff-slides it ignites the fumes.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 30, 2022)

FBI fingerprint files back in 1944









Sometimes, if the heat and humidity are high, corn can be infected by a fungus that causes the kernels to expand and become the delicious delicacy known as huitlacoche, which is eaten, usually as a filling, in quesadillas and other tortilla-based foods, and in soups.


----------



## Flamingo (May 30, 2022)

I bless this thread.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 30, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> I bless this thread.






I found you something

Flamingos gathered in the shape of a flamingo. Location is Yucatan Peninsula


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2022)

Some fruit bats can produce sonic clicks with their wings, which might be used as a rudimentary form of echolocation. 



			https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960982214014250


----------



## Yastreb (May 31, 2022)

The first ever picture of Moon's far side, this photo has a story worth telling. In 1959 when a Soviet space probe took it digital photgraphy barely existed so it was taken on film. The film used for this mission was stolen from an American spy balloon which the Soviets shot down, because only Americans had the right kind of film and they wouldn't knowingly give it to Soviets. Once the probe was in space and had taken the pictures it had to automatically reel the film out of the camera and develop, fix and dry it, all this in microgravity. Then it was scanned with a kind of analog fax machine and sent to Earth by radio.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2022)

Anurognathid pterosaurs are a distinctive small-bodied group of pterosaurs that resembled modern nightjar birds.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2022)

If you lay a dog on their right side and pull their left elbow back, that spot on the chest is where their heart is.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 31, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> If you lay a dog on their right side and pull their left elbow back, that spot on the chest is where their heart is.



Lay down, Boro I wanna test this


----------



## JuniperW (May 31, 2022)

There are more trees on Earth than there are stars in the Milky Way. 
It's estimated that there are 100 billion stars in our galaxy — which is more than 50,000 light years across. 
And yet our planet, absolutely minute in comparison, is estimated to be home to 3.04 _trillion _trees. 
Let that sink in for a second.


----------



## JuniperW (May 31, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Anurognathid pterosaurs are a distinctive small-bodied group of pterosaurs that resembled modern nightjar birds.


On the subject of pterosaurs, there were some that could grow to the height of giraffes, with wingspans as large as fighter jets. As they were remarkably light for their size, they were still easily capable of powered flight, but are thought to have lived lifestyles similar to that of modern birds such as storks. 
Hatzegopteryx (on the left) was the apex predator of Hateg Island, which was inhabited by multiple species of dinosaurs that had diminished in size over time due to an evolutionary process known as insular dwarfism. Those dinosaurs were its _prey_. 




Speaking of insular dwarfism, did you know that there is a converse process known as insular gigantism? The dodo is a good example of this, being a giant flightless pigeon confined to the island of Mauritius.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 4, 2022)

A 3,000-year-old Assyrian relief of a soldier diving under a river using an inflatable goatskin bag.

We humans have been exploring the ocean longer than we thought. 




1938 Dymaxion





A domesticated strawberry on the left, and a wild strawberry on the right.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 4, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> 1938 Dymaxion


This looks like it should be in Fallout.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 8, 2022)

I didn't know either that ants didn't eat leaves and instead primarily use them for fertilizer. It would be like observing humanity and believing we eat money or cow shit or petrol.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 8, 2022)

Interesting map of the mythology around the world


----------



## Kumali (Jun 8, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Interesting map of the mythology around the world



Shouldn't Christianity be in there somewhere?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 8, 2022)

Kumali said:


> Shouldn't Christianity be in there somewhere?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2022)

If I had a major criticism of that map it would actually be the very idea that mythologies _have _clear and permanent connections to specific places, or that a single family of mythologies typifies a region.

e.g. if you take 'Celtic', there is no clear agreement that the 'Celts' were ever a coherent people.
People who spoke Celtic-type languages used to live as far south and east as what is now Italy and Turkey, but only Europe's far west is portrayed as having 'Celtic' mythologies on the map. Parts of Europe presented  as Celtic, often have myths of other origins, such as the English tale of Beowulf, which is Scandinavian.

...and then obviously there's the fusion and overlaps, like 'Celtic Christianity'.

My commendation to the map's creator for excluding Poland entirely from the regions with 'Polish' mythologies, and describing the Romani as 'Slavic'.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2022)

...the more you look at it the more confusing it gets.
> 'Balkan' mythology is recognised, but not in the Balkans
> 'Hittite' is considered 'Mesopotamian' even though the Hittites lived in what is now Turkey and their languages were more similar to European languages than to Sumerian or Semitic.
> Central Asia is considered 'Finnic' (has it ever had a substantial Finnic presence?) but Finland itself is not.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 8, 2022)

It definitely doesn't seem accurate I agree. I feel it's a little chart someone pieced together to detail how mythology and folklore has roots in all places in the world, and not so concerned with the geographical and historical precision, as frustrating as that could seem. 

Additionally, I discovered the Holland Sea of Flowers blooming in this photo.





A Decaying Preserved Shark At An Abandoned Wildlife park in Melbourne.





A school of fish following a duck


----------



## Kumali (Jun 8, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> View attachment 133250



Sure enough! Missed that. Thanks!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 8, 2022)

Isopod plushies. What a time to be alive folks.


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 9, 2022)

The Nuclear Weapon Archive - A Guide to Nuclear Weapons


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2022)

This hit my recommended again.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jun 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This hit my recommended again.


Disturbing. I've been a victim of someone like that before. It's not something you ever forget. Those poor parents are saints for enduring that for so long. Should've called an exorcist!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> Disturbing. I've been a victim of someone like that before. It's not something you ever forget. Those poor parents are saints for enduring that for so long. Should've called an exorcist!


Kid was a straight demon. Absolutely deserved. Scary how he was just...wired to be like that from birth.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jun 12, 2022)

Interesting facts from me? Let's see

The Polar Express isn't a real train, but the locomotive that was pulling it in the movie is very real:
Locomotive #1225 was built in the 1940s for the Pere Marquette Railroad in Michigan, and was one of about twenty or so "Berkshire" type locomotives (named after Berkshire Mountains in New York). She spent most of her life hauling freight trains from Chicago to Detroit, Michigan, by way of Grand Rapids. So the story goes, #1225 was sold to a scrapyard in the 1950s, along with other members of it's type, but the owner of the scrapyard saved it because it's number is the same date as Christmas Day (12-25). The locomotive was eventually donated to the city of Owasso, Michigan, and was put on display at the University. In the 1980s, the Steam Railroading Institute was formed, and they began to restore the locomotive back to operation. #1225 ran under her own power again in the late 1980s, and since then, has made a few short distance trips around the Eastern United States. In 2005, when they were making the Polar Express movie, the movie studio decided to base the train in the movie around the real 1225. The model in the movie is based very closely on it, and a lot of the train sounds that you hear in the movie are real sounds recorded off of 1225.

In recent years, 1225 has stayed relatively close to home, but it is more than just a movie star. It is a very real piece of history for the State of Michigan, as it is one of the few surviving locomotives from the Pere Marquette Railroad.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jun 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Kid was a straight demon. Absolutely deserved. Scary how he was just...wired to be like that from birth.


Reading the comments section apparently he survived until about 10 years ago, where he was found dead in an alley somewhere. Finally pissed off the wrong person, looks like. I can only imagine how many more people and animals he harmed during all those decades he was alone.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> Reading the comments section apparently he survived until about 10 years ago, where he was found dead in an alley somewhere. Finally pissed off the wrong person, looks like. I can only imagine how many more people and animals he harmed during all those decades he was alone.





This comment in particular fucked me up because she really did go full OmniMan on him.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2022)

Holy shit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535716256585859073


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2022)

Dame Agnes Ramsay became an apprentice mason following the black-death, which killed her Father (who was a master mason). 
Agnes Ramsay kept her family name even after marrying, and had a successful careeer as a businesswoman and craftsperson- including royal commissions. 






						Agnes Ramsey - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




In fact, many women in England took on work that had previously been viewed as the domain of men in the years after the black-death, 
because the vacancies it created provided opportunities and demand that had never been there before.


----------



## Courage (Jun 15, 2022)

The Spirit Guardian said:


>


 i actualy have somthing to add on to that, when you slowly blink at a cat, they trust you more. Slowly blinking to a cat means that you trust them because if you blink slowly you see less wich makes you seem less alert. Another thing is if a dog rolles over onto it's belly that shows that the dog trusts you.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2022)

Artists can pull a -lot- from this video despite the point of it.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 17, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Hans Island is a disputed territory between Canada and Denmark. The militaries of both countries periodically visit and removes the others flags and leave a bottle of Danish Schnapps or Canadian Whiskey.
> 
> Possibly the most civil and least violent battle for land in all of human history.




Update on the Hans Island "war"!



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-denmark-reach-hans-island-deal-after-50-year-dispute-1.6487325


----------



## tentiv (Jun 17, 2022)

To finance a library he was building, Gorbachev appeared in a Pizza Hut commercial in 1997.








Spoiler: Old Movie Reference


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 18, 2022)

This War of 1812 veteran saw the Battle of Gettysburg from his porch – then joined it
					

This War of 1812 and the Mexican War vet even tried to work as a supply driver for the Union Army but was sent back to his home in Gettysburg.




					www.wearethemighty.com


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 19, 2022)

Sutro Tower in San Francisco during fog looks like a pirate ship flying in the sky.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 19, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 133994
> 
> Sutro Tower in San Francisco during fog looks like a pirate ship flying in the sky.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 27, 2022)

Tumbleweeds are an invasive species that while seeming harmless alone, in large numbers can block roads, cover people's houses, and make many outdoor activities hazardous.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 28, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Tumbleweeds are an invasive species that while seeming harmless alone, in large numbers can block roads, cover people's houses, and make many outdoor activities hazardous.


gathers flareons to get rid of them

...
...
did not understand the risks


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 13, 2022)

A very fun, quick, and convenient video. Complete with illustrations ~(=^‥^)ノ


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 18, 2022)

A clear image of Jupiter, capturing much more details the planet has than many may have thought





An amazing spiral staircase in Brazil


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 20, 2022)

Eguisheim, Alsace, France 






Capranica, Lazio, Italy






Arundel Castle Gardens, England


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 20, 2022)

Plaka, Milos, Greece 






Thurnau, Germany






Ultrecht Netherlands 






Edinburgh Scotland


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 20, 2022)

Buenos Aires, Argentina






This is the difference between a crocodile, caiman and alligator






A cat resting on the lap of an Egyptian Statue.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 20, 2022)

The same location, but at two different times, one during the aftermath of snowfall






How this woodpecker prepares for the winter.






Baby Zebras imprint on their mother's unique pattern of stripes. Caretakers wear a custom jacket with the pattern so the baby will instantly recognize them and know it's safe.






Giant Crystal Cave at Naica, Mexico


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 20, 2022)

How light pollution works.


----------



## Marzypan (Jul 21, 2022)

A young Sigourney Weaver at a Beatles concert in 1964.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 21, 2022)

TIL that superglue is fucking scary:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549939552457990149


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2022)

Oh the irony.






NASA satellite imagery of Lake Mead from July 6, 2000 - July 3, 2022. It's pretty shocking to me personally.






Known as the Sailfin Dragon, this charming bean found in the rainforests of the Philippines.






<3


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2022)

A Finnish Island during the 4 seasons






A couple poses in the same spot for 51 years apart






Annual water lily harvest






Ralph Lincoln, 11th generation.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2022)

Inside of an astronaut suit






Jacinto Convit, the scientist who developed the vaccine to fight leprosy and was still working to find a vaccine for cancer on his 100th birthday. Described as a popular hero, he never charged a person for the care he gave






Nobel Prize winning scientists Frederick Banting and Charles Best the discoverers of Insulin wanted to give away Insulin for free. The drug companies are charging us for free item since then. It often costs $500 just for people to stay alive. Lots of scientists wanted to help the world without making a profit.






Childhood photos of world-renowned scientists.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2022)

If you know the game "The floor is lava"

Japan has a similar version called "The street is sharks"






The Battle of Hafrsfjord between King Harald Fairhair and the Viking clans resulted in a unified Norway. The monument to this event is three giant bronze Viking swords called Sverd I Fjell (Swords in Rock). They represent peace, unity and freedom.






A beautifully cut chunk of Malachite






Vettuvan Kovil, a 8th Century Rock-cut Shiva temple carved out of a single rock. Tamil Nadu, India.






A chainsaw carved eagle


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2022)

Lavender Fields in Turkey






This Bearded Reedling that can perform perfect splits






A reindeers eye will turn purple in the winter to allow it to see better in low light conditions


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 25, 2022)

"Are all passengers safe?" were the last words of captain Piero Calamai who commanded the SS Andrea Doria when it sank
He didn't die on board but was haunted by it, although it was proven that he wasn't responsible for the accident (unfortunately he didn't get to hear it).
Last words are interesting, they can tell a lot about what the person dwelled on, or they can just remark on something in the moment (like Millard Fillmore commenting on the soup he was eating), either way they capture a moment of extreme vulnerability which makes them an interesting read potentially.
Apparently Nixon just said "help" which I find touching

Apparently George Washington and Emmanuel Kant said pretty much the same thing, "tis well". But I could be missing something in translation.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 25, 2022)

Chicago skyline visible from nearly 50 miles away in Indiana Dunes sunset.






"First the man takes the drink, then the drink takes the man." Sculpture created based off an old Irish saying.


----------



## Yastreb (Jul 30, 2022)

Settlements in Zeeland translated extremely literally to English






(Apparently many of these rely on misunderstandings between Old Dutch and Modern Dutch but it's pretty funny in any case.)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> How light pollution works.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 30, 2022)

African Gray Parrot Rescue-2004 — Ronald Binion
					

Rescuing an African Gray that was lost in Reykjavík , Iceland back in 2004




					www.ronbinion.com
				




Stefán Karl Stefánsson (AKA Robbie Rotten from Lazy Town) and some of his teams were traveling to around the area where their studio was set up and came across a lost African Grey parrot in the middle of the cold windy road.

After they brought the bird with them in the car, they then traveled to their studio and used their phone to get in contact with the owner. During that time, Stefán and the cast had provided a cozy and enriching conversation and affection to the bird.

Not too long after, the owner had arrived in the room with tears of joy, and the precious parrot was returned safely to his home.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 6, 2022)

We know the pyramids are big, but this image really makes it clear.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 6, 2022)

This is an image of GPS tracking of multiple wolves in six different packs around Voyageurs National Park, Minnesota, which shows the evidence of how territorial the wolves are.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 6, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


My tax dollars hard at work.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> My tax dollars hard at work.


Yup.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 6, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> My tax dollars hard at work.


"Who is your supplier?"

"NASA"


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 6, 2022)

I remember posting this one to the forums before, a long time ago. This is a picture I took December of 2017:




This is a horseshoe vortex, otherwise known as a moustache cloud. Updraft of a forming cumulus hit just right by low-level wind shear, enough to cause it to roll and form a bent shaped vortex, which lives until it's stretched apart by the rising thermal beneath it. These rarely occur, and are so short lived that spotting one on a favorable day is a fleeting chance at best.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Aug 6, 2022)

Found a video showcasing a cat doing cat things from a first-person perspective.

I always knew cats were fast and agile, but to see this type of movement from their POV is an entirely new experience.


----------



## Kumali (Aug 6, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 131181



Just occurred to me: we should start a band called Black Leopard, and then another one called Def Sabbath, and just totally confuse everybody.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> My tax dollars hard at work.


I will obtain and find more efficient ways of wasting your tax dollars.


----------



## Punji (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 10, 2022)

Photograph showing the amount of road space 69 people take up on a bus, using bikes, or driving cars.






This photograph captures the shockwave caused from explosions. 






This is a spring that moves through a living tree.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 10, 2022)

There is a golf course in Australia that has sharks living in its waters. Bull sharks are capable of swimming in freshwater in addition to salt, allowing them to move up streams from the ocean.






A museum in Japan features this hyper realistic landscape of ocean waves.






Ever seen crystal clear lemon meringue pie? You have now


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 10, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> We know the pyramids are big, but this image really makes it clear.


The regular web looks to be made by the average orb-weaving spider, but some species such as daddy long legs appear to be NORMALLY high on caffeine.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Ever seen crystal clear lemon meringue pie? You have now


Yes, I have! Popular on the Tik Tok or something. I follow a YouTube channel called Emmymade and she does lots of trendy stuff like this with a "home cook" approach. I've also seen her do clear tomato soup and a clear "raindrop" cake.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 14, 2022)

A quote from Nikola Tesla imagining the modern phone.





Arizona firefighters putting out a fire in Mexico.






In the 1880s, the Harvard Observatory director was frustrated with his staff, and would say "My Scottish maid could do better!" So, he hired his Scottish maid. Williamina Fleming ran a team for decades, discovering many stars, white dwarfs, and the Horsehead Nebula.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 14, 2022)

This is sand under a microscope.






2000-year-old tree in South Africa called the Tree of Life. The Boabab tree. Some hollowed out trunks have been used to shelter up to 40 people. It can hold over 4,000 liters of water, and the fibers from the bark can be used to make rope and cloth. The leaves are also eaten as they help boost the immune system.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 14, 2022)

Istanbul Library






Veszelyite rock











Eshima Phashi bridge, Japan


----------



## SirRob (Aug 15, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> This is sand under a microscope.


I feel like whoever took that picture took all the “cool” bits from the sand and grouped them together, possibly from different sources. Sand is of course mostly rocks.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I feel like whoever took that picture took all the “cool” bits from the sand and grouped them together, possibly from different sources. Sand is of course mostly rocks.


I agree. The picture had selected examples. Perhaps to show the variety of components in sand.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 20, 2022)

In 1663, the partial fossilised skeleton of a woolly rhinoceros was discovered. This is the “Magdeburg Unicorn”, one of the oddest fossil reconstructions in history.






A violin boat in Venice.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 20, 2022)

This here is the longest straight-ish line you can walk without touching the water.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 20, 2022)

Micro bio culture from the handprint of a child after playing outside.






Leaving a square of natural plants in a yard helps promote fertilization of surrounding soil and insects such as bees






RMS Queen Elizabeth Ship returning 15,000 soldiers to New York at the end of World War 2, 1945.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 20, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Leaving a square of natural plants in a yard helps promote fertilization of surrounding soil and insects such as bees


That's like my whole yard.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 20, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> That's like my whole yard.


I find it inspiring that you take such enthusiasm in lawn health ❤


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 21, 2022)

Here is Joseph Decreux in a collection of self-portraits, a man ahead of his time.






A Native American fire opal knife.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Aug 21, 2022)

I love this thread! It’s like those Instagram fact accounts but not a cancer upon the earth!


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Aug 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> This is the flag of the Confederate States Revenue Service. I think we can all agree it is one of the most evil flags to ever exist with its unholy combination of racism and taxes.


I have another awful USA flag for you- while there may be nothing evil behind this flag, the state flag of Maryland is offensive in design


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 21, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> I have another awful USA flag for you- while there may be nothing evil behind this flag, the state flag of Maryland is offensive in design


I think it looks pretty neat


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 21, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> I have another awful USA flag for you- while there may be nothing evil behind this flag, the state flag of Maryland is offensive in design


If you want an abomination of flag design I will give you one. Behold the old flag of Pocatello!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Pocatello#/media/File:proud_To_Be_Pocatello_Flag.gifThe thumbnail shows the new flag unfortunately, just click on the link and you will see terrible design incarnate.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 21, 2022)

My personal favorite flag is still the one proposed for New Zealand known as "The Laser Kiwi"


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Aug 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> If you want an abomination of flag design I will give you one. Behold the old flag of Pocatello!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Pocatello#/media/File:proud_To_Be_Pocatello_Flag.gifThe thumbnail shows the new flag unfortunately, just click on the link and you will see terrible design incarnate.


Why does it look like it’s from a website in the 90,s ;w;


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 30, 2022)

Lovely doggy house.






Size comparison of the Titanic and a modern cruise ship.






Patio in Córdoba.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 30, 2022)

Duart Castle or Caisteal Dhubhairt in Scottish Gaelic is a castle on Isle of Mull






The largest living organism on Earth 

"Pando" is a colony of aspen-shaped poplar (USA, Utah). Scientists have determined that 47 thousand stems come from a single once living poplar. All 47 thousand stems have a single root system, and can be called a single organism, which weighs 6 thousand tons. Pando is 80 thousand years old, which makes it one of the main candidates for the title of the longest-living organism on the planet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2022)

The ending to this is actually kind of uplifting. 
Shame how tragic some testing was though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 3, 2022)

India's largest statue. 






This is a Burning Man festival at night


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 8, 2022)

Uruguayan miners accidentally discovered this stunning heart-shaped amethyst geode.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 9, 2022)

A statue of a three-headed fire breathing dragon in Lipetsk region, Russia.






Saudi Arabia will install solar-powered laser lights to help lost travelers find water.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Matt the Terrier (Sep 9, 2022)

Season 12 of Thomas & Friends was going to be narrated by Pierce Brosnan, who had been brought in to be the narrator for the movie, "The Great Discovery". I believe his contract called for him to stay on for at least three more seasons, however he backed out after learning that HiT Entertainment was planning to go full CGI with the TV series.

It is believed Pierce recorded all of his line for Season 12, however we only have all of about one scene from an actual episode, showing us what it would have been like. We could potentially have lived in a time line where Thomas the Tank Engine was narrated by James Bond himself.

As a quick reminder, Alec Baldwin was the narrator for Seasons 5 and 6, and he is an absolute delight to listen to in Season 5.  Season 6. . .eh, not so much. He was going thorugh a lot in the early 2000s (Magic Railroad failing, plus divorce), and his delivery for most of Season 6 feels like, "just gimme my paycheck so I can get out of here to go work on 30 Rock and Madagascar 2."


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 20, 2022)

An Egyptian man in present, sitting beside a 2000-year-old portrait of his ancestor, which looks astonishingly identical.






Devils Horns sunrise captured in Qatar, during a partial eclipse during sunrise





An open-air school in 1957, Netherlands. In the beginning of the 20th century a movement towards open air schools took place in Europe. Classes were taught in forests so that students would benefit physically and mentally from clean air and sunlight.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 20, 2022)

Hiroo Onoda (middle), a Japanese soldier hid in the Philippines jungle for 29 years after WWII as he didn't believe that the war was over. Onoda spent 29 years hiding in the Philippines until his former commander travelled from Japan to formally relieve him from duty in 1974.


----------



## Foxridley (Dec 6, 2022)

The USGS is livestreaming the eruption of Mauna Loa (though today it's intermittently shrouded in clouds).


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 6, 2022)

Crooked forest in Poland


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2022)

Rongorongo is an undecoded system of glyphs that might constitute written language from Easter Island. 
Genuine writing has only been invented 3 or 4 times in history.


----------

